# Any decent BBQ restaurants?



## bobbobbbq (May 22, 2014)

Evening chaps,

Does anyone know of any good BBQ/Smokehouse restaurants in the UK?

I really want some great smoked meat and BBQed goodies but dont know of any where decent.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 23, 2014)

Hello.  You are welcome at my home any time.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Other than that check out the link below.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153865/the-new-bbq-restaurant


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 23, 2014)

I might take you up on that one day old boy :)
Thankyou for the link.


----------



## smd bbq team (May 24, 2014)

Hi BOBBOBBBQ,

BBQ Restaurants, now let me see. 

Gas & Co 

Grillstock has 2 sites in Bristol and 1 opening in Bath soon

Spyglass 

All these BBQ Restaurants have sprung up over the last year or so in Bristol, I guess Bristol is a BBQ Hot Spot as well as a Great City.

My favourite is Gas & Co on Whiteladies RD, Clifton Bristol

Check them all out if you're feeling hungry !

Enjoy


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 25, 2014)

Thank you very much for the tip off buddy,
Bristol is a bit of a drive for me but if they are as good as you say they are then I think a road trip is in order.  
Thanks again. 
Rob.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 26, 2014)

Hello.  I agree, Thanks for the tip guys!  Next time I am down south gonna have to check those out.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## benjay (May 28, 2014)

BOBBOBBBQ,

I know I'm late to this post but I hope this helps: http://pickyglutton.com/2013/08/19/the-best-and-worst-american-style-bbq-in-london/

I see you are from sunny Southend, only a short ride on the rattler away from Central London.

I've only ever been to Bodean's (several locations) and the Red Dog Saloon and both were merely average. Food always tends to arrive cold or at best, warm and I wouldn't really say they were worth the trip unless you tagged it onto a night out in town or something.

Friends of mine have always gone on about how good "Miss P’s Barbecue and Smokestak" are but I cant vouch for that until I've tried both.

Hope this helps buddy

Ben


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Ben that's really helpful. 
I will make it my mission to check out miss p's and smokestak and give you a review of both buddy. 
Thanks again mate. 
Rob


----------



## bigeateruk (Jun 3, 2014)

Can vouch for Grillstock in Bristol. Have to get the whole tray if you go to Grillstock just to try a bit of everything. They also do a festival in the summer. Think it is actually this weekend where they have a few BBQ experts but this is more BBQ than smoking. A few of my other favourites in Bristol is Meat and Bread which do lovely sandwiches and Hickory Pig which seem to roll around in a burger van type thing and do a few pop up events.

Been to Bodeans in London which was quite nice. Pitt n Cue also have one in London I believe. There cookbook looks pretty amazing but I have not actually eaten there.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the advice buddy. I think a road trip to Bristol is now on the cards. 
Rob.


----------



## bigeateruk (Jun 4, 2014)

BOBOBBBQ - you should do a road trip to Bristol. There seems to a recent influx of BBQ restaurants and AMerican style food or 'dude food'. Another I forgot to mention is MeatLiquor which are in London. There are 3 i think in London with various names. Heard a rumour that there will be one soon on gloucester road in Bristol which will be nice. There is also Urban standards which is bar doing good stuff at the minute

SMD BBQ Team - what is Gas & Co like? Have never been there and am thinking of heading there on friday? Have looked a few reviews and it gets a bit of a mixed reception


----------



## smd bbq team (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi BigeaterUK, 

Gas & Co is much improve since the start where things were a little shaky. They have improved massively with the Burn Ends and is well worth a try.

Happy eating !


----------



## mrcoffeegeek (Jun 7, 2014)

What about Reds True BBQ in Leeds & Manchester, haven't had a chance to visit them yet but I've heard good things.


----------

